# Bil Jac frozen dogfood?



## Aunt Peach (Jan 17, 2010)

(I searched to find more info w/i the forum and nothing came up).

Anyone buy this for their dogs? How much do you go through in comparison to a dry or canned food? I'm hoping that the claims are true: with less fillers the dogs will eat less and get more nutrition when they do eat. Thus, I won't got through 40 lbs in a month.

I picked some up today and hope the dogs will actually eat it (they've become extremely picky, I made it worse by preparing their foods but that's so time consuming I realized I was better off trying to find a good brand of food but local supplies are extremely limited - and store-brand dry dog foods are all a waste of money).

Fortunately this is readily available through a local pet supply store, which I'm quite surprised at, and for being a premium brand food it's not too expensive - depending on how much they go through in a week, that is


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

They have BHT in their dry kibble, not sure bout their frozen food line. that is the main reason why I wouldn't feed it Bil Jac.

You could try nature's variety and other brands too. I am not sure about pricing though....

If you are looking for raw food, ziwipeak, sojos, honest kitchen are good brands too


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein(min.)-18%, Crude Fat(min.)-8%, Crude Fiber(max)-25%, Moisture(max)-44%

Ingredients: Beef, meat by-products, cereal food fines, poultry, poultry meal, animal liver, fish meal, eggs, cane molasses, dried beet pulp, wheat germ meal, brewers dried yeast, phosphoric acid, vitamin a acetate, vitamin d3 supplement, vitamin e supplement, riboflavin supplement, salt, niacin, biotin, choline chloride, folic acid, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride(vitamin b6), dl-methionine, vitamin b12 supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, manganous oxide, inositol, ascorbic acid, ferrous sulfate, copper sulfate, zinc oxide, cobalt carbonate, potassium iodide, sodium selenite

Here are the ingredients. Taking away the moisture the protein is about 32% if I did the calculation correctly. A lot of unnamed protein sources and the grains used are unnamed as well. Why is there molasses in it? It is a decent source of magnesium, manganese and potassium [maybe half Max's requirements in only an ounce] but there are mineral sources of those in this food anyway.


----------



## Aunt Peach (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies 

I'm frustrated that I live in such a secluded area and good quality foods are hard to find.

I might start ordering off the net - other brands have been recommended but I thought that finding an in-store source would be more convenient than ordering.
I might be wrong  If I just plan things carefully and be sure to order at least 2 weeks before we run out it might work out to my advantage. . . other have suggested ziwipeak and sojos, as well - so I've read about them.

Or - I could just go back to making the homemade food, which was cheaper and very well balanced (uses a recipe someone gave me on this forum) - the dogs all loved it. I could just take a few hours - make A LOT in bulk - and freeze it just like this Bil-Jac stuff is used.
Thaw a weeks worth at a time. I have a deep freeze so plenty of room for this idea.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I KNOW I am biased but that sounds like a great plan.


----------



## Aunt Peach (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'll just do that - I've made my own quite a few times in the last few weeks and so I know what I'm doing, now - I know where to get the necessary viatamins and so on to add to the meat - and I can change up the flavors if I want and make more/less however it's necessary.

I have an empty deep freezer sitting in my carport. I was going to get rid of it but now I have a use for it.


----------



## Aunt Peach (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok - done. I've made 3 variations of food and stocked up the deep freeze. . . took a day's work but they have several months worth at a fraction of what anything decent and storebought would have cost.

I've divided it into a few day's worth at a time. All I have to do is remove a bag, put it in fridge and let it thaw, serve until gone - repeat.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds good. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Six_dogs_too_few (Apr 6, 2010)

I am purchasing a Newfie and picking her up the end of June. The family has been breeding Newfies for over 30 years and has had many champions shown in the US and Canada. She is very respected as a breeder. She has sent me 15 page instructions in feeding the dogs a "natural" diet and caring for them through adulthood. She recommends a balanced *raw* diet of meat, vegetables, dairy, natural grains etc. *No* processed dog foods. She sent me the book The Holistic Guide for a Healthy Dog by Volhard & Brown. She has a relationship with Dr. Brown DVM for over 23 years and her dogs are known to live on average 3-4 years longer than most Newfies.

Since a Newfie grows at an incredible rate the first 18 months she recommends Bil-Jac fresh frozen dog food either alone or preferably mixed with any natural foods. This is the only commercial dog food found in her instructions.

I hope this info was helpful.

George


----------



## john47 (Apr 5, 2010)

hi. you can chek out these sites for dog food. dogfoodanalysis.com, dogfoodscoop.com, dogfoodproject.com. also some good foods you may want to consider are orijen, acana, and wellness. these companies donot use BHA, BHT, ethoxyquin, or menadione in their products. they are dry foods but some of the best.


----------



## Six_dogs_too_few (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for your response


----------

